# whats goin on



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm curious to know why my baby reds dont look anything like the pics show them at 2 weeks. they look more like the ones at one week more then anything. I'm just curious to know if I am doing anything wrong or what. i do daily water changes and feed them first bites 2 times a day and brine shrimp when i have them.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sometimes they dont always grow that fast.You may want to try just straight baby brine shrimp, over those first bites, better growth rate, believe me, Iv used both :nod:


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I used the brine shrimp for the first week. but I ran out so I went over to the first bites.


----------

